# simple reloading on a budget



## langerbanger (Dec 31, 2002)

I am a college student who enjoys hunting and shooting with my friends. I have a limited budget to enjoy the sport and I am looking for a way to stretch my dollar. I am looking for a way to reload one kind of hull and powder in a 2 3/4 long 1 1/8 oz load that can be used for hunting birds and shooting trap. I want to be able to load 1150 fps, 1215fps, and a magnum load with the same hull and powder. My reloading book gives me a good possibility using AA's and sr7625 with WIAA12 and F12C1 wads. 
I would like to know if this seems like a good idea or if I should just buy different componets for each kind of load. If someone has some good receipes to get these loads I would like to hear them. thanks


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

If you are going to reload steel shot for hunting, you will need to use different components. Otherwise, you should be able to find different recipes for target and lead hunting loads using the same components. I use Remington hulls but you should be able to get Win recipes at any store that sells components. Each of the powder companies put out a booklet of recipes. If you want specific recommendations, check out the reloading forum on waterfowler.com


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Is Ned S. still on there? Man could that guy talk reloading for days.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Since you are looking at using IMR 7625 and a Win wad I assume you are reloading lead.Do you already have empty hulls?Are you looking at dove hunting and trap shooting?Anything larger than doves and I would use a heavier load than 1 1/8 oz.7625 is a good powder to reload as it is very small flaked and you can be pretty accurate when dropping it.I use it to reload heavy pheasant loads for late season.
AA or Fed. Gold Medal are both good hulls.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Chris,

yes, Ned is still there and he still knows everything :roll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I would go with a 1 once load for trap and target shooting. Less powder less shot = less money. I shoot one oz loads a lot and cannot tell the difference on clay targets. 250 wads are not all that expensive and you can buy steel wads by the 100. Where do you live langerbanger? I can put you on some AA really cheap if you want to get started. I shoot 1 1/8 oz high velocity loads of #5's for pheasants and have no trouble killing them dead.


----------



## langerbanger (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks for your input.

To be more specific I am interested right now in lead loads for target and hunting grouse and pheasant. Some one gave me 10 lbs of #6 copper plated shot and I think I will use that for game loads. I have been reloading AA's with redot and WIAA12's and not happy at all with the mess I deal with after shooting. That is why I am looking for something different. 
I only inherited a 1 1/8 oz bar from my uncle but I guess it would be a good investment to shoot a 1 oz target load. And grandergrinder I'd like to hear your pheasant recepe if you could give it to me. 
Do you guys think I should shoot a 1 1/4 load for birds?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What do you mean by,"mess after shooting?" I've never used Reddot powder so I don't have any recipes for it.Your first post said you used 7625.That is a good powder.I use 1 1/4 oz for pheasants and grouse. and 1 1/8 oz for doves.
My pheasant load is:

AA Hull
Win 209 Primer
27.5 grains of 800-X powder
WAA12F114 Win Wad
1 1/4 oz. # 5 or 6 shot
This load moves out at 1320 fps....Which is fast for a lead load.

I would suggest you get a Universal Charge Bar. Bushings are a pain to use.I just finished reloading 8 boxes of this load yesterday for next season.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry Ken,
I'll take bushings any day. Once you have calibrated your bushings you are more consistant. The universal bar you need to check afeter every movement.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If you want a cleaner burning load that is really good try 700X. I used to shoot red dot and went to 700x and I was really pleased with it. I will try and find the 1 1/8oz load for you. In that load I really like #5's copper plated. They are really good if you can track them down. Copper 5's are sometimes hard to find but ballistics products usually has them.


----------

